# sir galahad



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

hi guys 
the sir galahad passed my house to-day was wondering if this was the same ship of falkland fame also she had what looked like a landing craft strapped to her side is this poss.
i live in ålesund norway and she was heading south must have been on this nato thing thats been going on here


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

It's a new Sir Galahad


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

ron hansen said:


> hi guys
> the sir galahad passed my house to-day was wondering if this was the same ship of falkland fame also she had what looked like a landing craft strapped to her side is this poss.
> i live in ålesund norway and she was heading south must have been on this nato thing thats been going on here


Ron

If my memory serves me correct the Sir Galahad of Falklands Island fame was a total loss her sister vessel Sir Lancelot was converted to a gambling ship working out of South Africa and was owned by the Same Gentleman who had the Passenger Ship Edinburgh Castle. The following webpage gives a brief description of the new Sir Galahad
http://www.navynews.co.uk/ships/sirgalahad.asp


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks mate*

think the old memories going remember it now was quite a disaster seen it a thousand times sorry if i have offended anyone with my ignorance


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

ron hansen said:


> think the old memories going remember it now was quite a disaster seen it a thousand times sorry if i have offended anyone with my ignorance


Ron
It works the other way it remembers the brave men who sailed on her hopefully never to be forgotten.


----------

